# Attach console table to round wall



## lliegl (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi - I bought a console table for my entry way - however my entry way wall is rounded. Any ideas of how to secure my console table to the wall? I was thinking I would attach some type of wire.

Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why does it need to be attached to the wall?
Makes little since to use a straight edged table againt a curved wall. Going to look odd.


----------

